# Friday, March 1



## Bann

How's about Vera's - we haven't been there in a while.      It's an anniversary of sorts...my tattoo turns 1 year old!! 




Actually, it turns 1 year on February 29, which is Leap Day, but that would be in another 3 years.


----------



## vraiblonde

Works for me!


----------



## bcp

I liked Veras.
 had good food, good seating and the waitress was cute.
 Not sure what else is required when picking.


----------



## Im_Me

Yay!  I can probably make this!


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> I liked Veras.
> had good food, good seating and the waitress was cute.
> Not sure what else is required when picking.



That's about it.  Conveniently located for everyone, maybe.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> That's about it.  Conveniently located for everyone, maybe.



Not too bad for us.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Just an FYI Fridays for the next few months Cheeseburger In Paradise is having all you can eat Fish & Chips.  We went last Friday they were excellent!  Might be a good Friday night M&G location


----------



## belvak

Sorry, can't make this one. We'll be in Myrtle Beach!


----------



## frequentflier

Count me in.


----------



## bcp

lovinmaryland said:


> Just an FYI Fridays for the next few months Cheeseburger In Paradise is having all you can eat Fish & Chips.  We went last Friday they were excellent!  Might be a good Friday night M&G location



where is Cheeseburger in Paradise


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> where is Cheeseburger in Paradise



just over the solomons bridge...

about 10min more from the turn off at veras


----------



## lovinmaryland

bcp said:


> where is Cheeseburger in Paradise



California MD by Outback & Belk


----------



## kwillia

belvak said:


> Sorry, can't make this one. We'll be in Myrtle Beach!


I was in Nags Head 2 weekends ago and the "real feel" reached 16 degrees Sunday morning... I don't think 16 degrees when I think beach vacation...


----------



## vraiblonde

REMINDER:

Blue Dog Saloon

It's been mentioned a couple of times - what about going there next week?

The Blue Dog Saloon, Restaurant and Saloon, Port Tobacco, Maryland


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> REMINDER:
> 
> Blue Dog Saloon
> 
> It's been mentioned a couple of times - what about going there next week?
> 
> The Blue Dog Saloon, Restaurant and Saloon, Port Tobacco, Maryland


----------



## belvak

vraiblonde said:


> REMINDER:
> 
> Blue Dog Saloon
> 
> It's been mentioned a couple of times - what about going there next week?
> 
> The Blue Dog Saloon, Restaurant and Saloon, Port Tobacco, Maryland



 That's one I want to try! Oh well, guess you guys can test the waters and if it's good, we can join you all there another time.


----------



## vraiblonde

belvak said:


> That's one I want to try! Oh well, guess you guys can test the waters and if it's good, we can join you all there another time.



When are you coming back?  Will you be back for the bull roast?


----------



## Vince




----------



## beachcat

i keep trying to make one!  can't this friday.  next friday is out also....

one of these fridays i'll make it again....


----------



## twinoaks207

would like to make another one but during the school year is pretty rough...maybe in June...


----------



## PsyOps




----------



## bcp

Is it at Veras tonight???
 Unless any more child drama comes up, I think we are in.


----------



## MJ

Hope to see you all....we're meeting some folks there around 7:30 - 8.


----------



## slotpuppy

bcp said:


> Is it at Veras tonight???
> Unless any more child drama comes up, I think we are in.



What time are you meeting, I might make an appearance.


----------



## vraiblonde

So far we need a table for 12 because Chris, Georgia and Stu from Meet Up are joining us.


<--anal-retentive Mommy of the World micromanager


----------



## Bann

See you abt 4:50-ish!


----------



## bcp

slotpuppy said:


> What time are you meeting, I might make an appearance.



 If all goes well, and providing it is still at Vera's, I and my lovely date will be there around 5. Unless my wife goes, then I and my wife will be there around 5.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> If all goes well, and providing it is still at Vera's, I and my lovely date will be there around 5. Unless my wife goes, then I and my wife will be there around 5.



What would make you think it's not at Vera's, considering that was decided in the first post in this thread?


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> What would make you think it's not at Vera's, considering that was decided in the first post in this thread?



 Conditioning from childhood, has to do with my parents moving so many times while I was at school,, and not telling me, I would just come home and everything was gone.

 That plus there were a few other suggestions in the thread, Can you imagine if I showed up in one place, and you all were in another??
 I might actually have to talk to my wife... That just never ends well for me.


----------



## slotpuppy

Put me down for 1, time to meet some new peeps tonight.


----------



## bcp

slotpuppy said:


> Put me down for 1, time to meet some new peeps tonight.



You do understand that once you meet people in real life, its hard to call the ass holes on the forum again right??

 I can however think of one exception to this basically standard rule.


----------



## MMDad

bcp said:


> You do understand that once you meet people in real life, its hard to call the ass holes on the forum again right??
> 
> I can however think of one exception to this basically standard rule.


----------



## slotpuppy

bcp said:


> You do understand that once you meet people in real life, its hard to call the ass holes on the forum again right??
> 
> I can however think of one exception to this basically standard rule.



 Got it.

You do understand that I am going to sit in your lap tonight.


----------



## Bann

slotpuppy said:


> Got it.
> 
> You do understand that I am going to sit in your lap tonight.



Take a number baybee!


----------



## slotpuppy

Bann said:


> Take a number baybee!



 I am the new guy, I should get to sit in bcp's lap first. :


----------



## bcp

slotpuppy said:


> Got it.
> 
> You do understand that I am going to sit in your lap tonight.



Hope I dont get a woody, that would not only be akward, but could get me slapped by Bann when she gets her turn.

 Then my wife would be looking at you all asking,, you gonna finish that???

 NOTE:
 What happens on the forum stays on the forum, there is no need to bother my wife with the details...


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> You do understand that once you meet people in real life, its hard to call the ass holes on the forum again right??



This is completely not true.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> This is completely not true.



I said there were exceptions.


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> You do understand that once you meet people in real life, its hard to call the ass holes on the forum again right??
> 
> I can however think of one exception to this basically standard rule.



Only one?  


I'm out.  Heading to the parental units in a few minutes.


----------



## PsyOps

bcp said:


> You do understand that once you meet people in real life, its hard to call the ass holes on the forum again right??
> 
> I can however think of one exception to this basically standard rule.



What'd *I* do :shrug:


----------



## bcp

PsyOps said:


> What'd *I* do :shrug:



You mentioned Jesus once you ass.


----------



## bcp

Looks like we will be there right around 5:30  Have slutpupp,,,, SlOtpuppy save a seat that will hold both our weight.


----------



## PsyOps

bcp said:


> you mentioned jesus once you ass.



guilty!


----------



## Toxick

I wish I had seen this tread earlier. I could have made this if I left earlier.

By the time I get down the road, It'll be 8:30 or later. Damn. 
One of these days...


----------



## belvak

vraiblonde said:


> When are you coming back?  Will you be back for the bull roast?



We WILL be back for the Bull Roast!!!! Want to be our DD???


----------



## frequentflier

Nice group tonight:
Bann
Foxhound
ICit
Vrai
slotpuppy (newbie)
bcp
panlady
vince
Im Me
mj (at another table)
and a bunch of people whose names I never remember 

Almost everyone behaved....


----------



## belvak

frequentflier said:


> Nice group tonight:
> Bann
> Foxhound
> ICit
> Vrai
> slotpuppy (newbie)
> bcp
> panlady
> vince
> Im Me
> mj (at another table)
> and a bunch of people whose names I never remember
> 
> Almost everyone behaved....



Sorry we missed it, but Myrtle Beach bar crawling was worth it!


----------



## frequentflier

belvak said:


> Sorry we missed it, but Myrtle Beach bar crawling was worth it!



You're done barhopping already? What kind of vacation are you on?!


----------



## Bay_Kat

frequentflier said:


> You're done barhopping already? What kind of vacation are you on?!



When I'm on vacation I tend to start a little earlier, I'd be done by now too.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> Nice group tonight:
> Bann
> Foxhound
> ICit
> Vrai
> slotpuppy (newbie)
> bcp
> panlady
> vince
> Im Me
> mj (at another table)
> and a bunch of people whose names I never remember
> 
> Almost everyone behaved....


What fun!

It was great to see the regular suspects and very cool to meet the slotpupster this time!


----------



## frequentflier

Bay_Kat said:


> When I'm on vacation I tend to start a little earlier, I'd be done by now too.



:crawlingbacktothehotel:


----------



## Bay_Kat

frequentflier said:


> :crawlingbacktothehotel:



I know right?  Been there, done that, laughing all the way.  

My husband is such a patient man.


----------



## PsyOps




----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> Almost everyone behaved....



Usually it's me that doesn't know how to act in public but I didn't shoot one single spitball at bcp tonight.


But slotpuppy said I called him creepy, and I don't remember that.  I wasn't drinking enough to not remember things.  Plus he's not creepy at all.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> Usually it's me that doesn't know how to act in public but I didn't shoot one single spitball at bcp tonight.
> 
> 
> But slotpuppy said I called him creepy, and I don't remember that.  I wasn't drinking enough to not remember things.  Plus he's not creepy at all.



I think I actually behaved tonight too.
 Slotpuppy is not creepy, and he's lighter than he looks too. Special thanks to him for warming my lap up for Bann.....


----------



## Bay_Kat

I really hope I can make next weeks meet and greet and it's as fun as this one.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> I really hope I can make next weeks meet and greet and it's as fun as this one.



We're planning on Ruddy Duck to make it easier for you to join us.

No pressure.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> We're planning on Ruddy Duck to make it easier for you to join us.
> 
> No pressure.



Ruddy Duck is awesome.


----------



## frequentflier

Bay_Kat said:


> Ruddy Duck is awesome.


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> We're planning on Ruddy Duck to make it easier for you to join us.
> 
> No pressure.



Im trying to convince the daughter and her damaged boyfriend to come along.
 My deal is that the come, say hi to everyone, then they go off to their own table somewhere, order whatever they want, I pick up the tab and when its done we go home.


 what I might be forgetting to mention is that, there may be some people that feel the need to go over and grill the poor bastard that is dating my daughter,,, Gee, hope I remember to mention this part of ,,,, what was I saying?

 Anyway, met his dad tonight, Dad is Pissed about a few things, 1, police report is done, but not ready to pick up
 2, since the boy is over 18, he is an adult and the police will not discuss the accident with the dad.
 3, the boy, like all, is not taking all of the serious, does not think he needs his medications, wants to go to work tomorrow, no concerns, even though he is still sounding like he is drunk when he talks... Dad did the best he could hiding his pissed offidness while we were in his home (nice house by the way,, there is money there,, not that that matters,,,,)
 anyway,
 skillet is wanting to do this, but it will require the boy child (whom is an adult as per the police) to agree.

 Yall be nice to a point,, Vrai? well, Im counting on you to be you.. if he is still around when we leave, he passes.  LOL


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> Nice group tonight:
> Bann
> Foxhound
> ICit
> Vrai
> slotpuppy (newbie)
> bcp
> panlady
> vince
> Im Me
> mj (at another table)
> and a bunch of people whose names I never remember
> 
> Almost everyone behaved....


.... my bad



Bann said:


> What fun!
> 
> It was great to see the regular suspects and very cool to meet the slotpupster this time!





vraiblonde said:


> Usually it's me that doesn't know how to act in public but I didn't shoot one single spitball at bcp tonight.
> 
> 
> But slotpuppy said I called him creepy, and I don't remember that.  I wasn't drinking enough to not remember things.  Plus he's not creepy at all.


No he is not!!!!.... 

But leaving him speechless and mouth wide open WAS PRICELESS.....


----------



## Bann

bcp said:


> Im trying to convince the daughter and her damaged boyfriend to come along.
> My deal is that the come, say hi to everyone, then they go off to their own table somewhere, order whatever they want, I pick up the tab and when its done we go home.
> 
> 
> what I might be forgetting to mention is that, there may be some people that feel the need to go over and grill the poor bastard that is dating my daughter,,, Gee, hope I remember to mention this part of ,,,, what was I saying?
> 
> Anyway, met his dad tonight, Dad is Pissed about a few things, 1, police report is done, but not ready to pick up
> 2, since the boy is over 18, he is an adult and the police will not discuss the accident with the dad.
> 3, the boy, like all, is not taking all of the serious, does not think he needs his medications, wants to go to work tomorrow, no concerns, even though he is still sounding like he is drunk when he talks... Dad did the best he could hiding his pissed offidness while we were in his home (nice house by the way,, there is money there,, not that that matters,,,,)
> anyway,
> skillet is wanting to do this, but it will require the boy child (whom is an adult as per the police) to agree.
> 
> Yall be nice to a point,, Vrai? well, Im counting on you to be you.. if he is still around when we leave, he passes.  LOL



  I think Foxhound will want to have the first chat with the young man.  (Whom is an adult, as per the police.)


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> Yall be nice to a point,, Vrai?



I am always very nice.  Ask FH how sweet I was while I was interrogating him.


----------



## vraiblonde

ICit said:


> But leaving him speechless and mouth wide open WAS PRICELESS.....



What did I miss?


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> What did I miss?



I think ICIT showed slutpoppy her thong when we werent looking


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> I think ICIT showed slutpoppy her thong when we werent looking



It must have really been something because he wasn't on last night and haven't seen him post today.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> It must have really been something because he wasn't on last night and haven't seen him post today.


He's busy....


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> It must have really been something because he wasn't on last night and haven't seen him post today.


I'm still seeing spots because someone kept taking pictures of my face and telling me to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> What did I miss?




ALL I know is, it involved the discussion of handcuffs.


----------



## Bann

Vince said:


> I'm still seeing spots because someone kept taking pictures of my face and telling me to keep my eyes open.



I'm tagged in one of those pics but I don't see me!


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> It must have really been something because he wasn't on last night and haven't seen him post today.



Maybe we skeered him away.






Naw, he seemed to fit right in!


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


> Maybe we skeered him away.
> 
> Naw, he seemed to fit right in!



Naw. Y'all didn't skeer me away, and I am pretty sure that slotpuppy has more balls than I do.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> Y'all didn't skeer me away, and I am pretty sure that slotpuppy has more balls than I do.



Doubt that anyone that regularly attends the Fri night meet and greets gives a flying fig newton about you or whether you wanted to come back or were "too skeered."

As a person that regularly attends, I can tell you that slotpuppy has much bigger balls than you ever will.  He also has a lot more common sense and sense of humor than you. And he is certainly more welcome than you will ever be.


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


> Doubt that anyone that regularly attends the Fri night meet and greets gives a flying fig newton about you or whether you wanted to come back or were "too skeered."
> 
> As a person that regularly attends, I can tell you that slotpuppy has much bigger balls than you ever will. And he is certainly more welcome than you will ever be.



You totally missed the point; it was meant to be humorous.  But, as usual, you want to make more of it than it is.  I don't play that game, anymore.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> You totally missed the point; it was meant to be humorous.  But, as usual, you want to make more of it than it is.  I don't play that game, anymore.



Then- GO AWAY!!!  The only point you make in all of this is that you are KooKoo


----------



## bcp

frequentflier said:


> Doubt that anyone that regularly attends the Fri night meet and greets gives a flying fig newton about you or whether you wanted to come back or were "too skeered."
> 
> As a person that regularly attends, *I can tell you that slotpuppy has much bigger balls *than you ever will.  He also has a lot more common sense and sense of humor than you. And he is certainly more welcome than you will ever be.



Since he is not here to defend himself,,,
 when he sat on my lap, I did a friendly reach around, best I can tell it was like a tootsie roll with a couple jelly beans stuck to the end....


 If that dont get him back to posting we might need to send the posse out after him.


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


> Then- GO AWAY!!!  The only point you make in all of this is that you are KooKoo



Your  is showing.  It takes a while to learn the ropes on this forum, but, after a time, it becomes crystal clear.  However, it is way too much fun; so I will stay, obviously, much to your chagrin.  After thought:  You always tell me to go away; that is somewhat telling, but, I do want to point out that there is an ignore feature here.  Use it, or stop being a hypocrite hen.  Your choice.  Oh, and, yes, I would have gone to more meet and greets, but certain members said they would call the police.  I staged such a scene, and I am such a threat to the community.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> when he sat on my lap, I did a friendly reach around,



Huh.  I thought it was ICIT who scared him off.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> Your  is showing.  It takes a while to learn the ropes on this forum, but, after a time, it becomes crystal clear.  However, it is way too much fun; so I will stay, obviously, much to your chagrin.



You don't bother me as much as you think you do! I admire your desire to come back like a pitbull with teeth ready to rip someone apart. But after so many people have pointed out your blatant ignorance to real life situations and day to day scenerios that you haven't a realistic clue about or how to handle. You are too dense to realize there are no ropes or magic numbers to figure out the forums. They are what they are. People like you are rarely taken seriously, have no friends, usually have to lash out and prove them selves (puff out your chest). BIG & BAD Mama koo koo 
Usually a lot of *real* grounded hard working forum people that live day to day, add a mix of a few gameplayers and mind blowers; and a large number of nutbags keep the forums interesting.


----------



## Hank

frequentflier said:


> You don't bother me as much as you think you do! I admire your desire to come back like a pitbull with teeth ready to rip someone apart. But after so many people have pointed out your blatant ignorance to real life situations and day to day scenerios that you haven't a realistic clue about or how to handle. You are too dense to realize there are no ropes or magic numbers to figure out the forums. They are what they are. People like you are rarely taken seriously, have no friends, usually have to lash out and prove them selves (puff out your chest). BIG & BAD Mama koo koo
> Usually a lot of *real* grounded hard working forum people that live day to day, add a mix of a few gameplayers and mind blowers; and a large number of nutbags keep the forums interesting.



Boom! Knockout!


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> Your  is showing.  It takes a while to learn the ropes on this forum, but, after a time, it becomes crystal clear.  However, it is way too much fun; so I will stay, obviously, much to your chagrin.  After thought:  You always tell me to go away; that is somewhat telling, but, I do want to point out that there is an ignore feature here.  Use it, or stop being a hypocrite hen.  Your choice.



You have not a clue when it comes to the forums. You wouldn't know crystal clear if it came up and goosed you in the a$$.


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


> You have not a clue when it comes to the forums. You wouldn't know crystal clear if it came up and goosed you in the a$$.



Wow. You never met me at "the meet and greet", so, I guess, you base your opinion on hearsay.  Nice.  Oh, yes, I was the ultimate heathen; drunk, falling out my chair, terrorizing other forumites; you missed it! I say what I feel on this forum, and there are some that don't like it.  The "my shiat don't stink club" is so high school.  Like I said, this forum is crystal clear.  Oh, I forgot, you don't have to actually meet someone.  It is all about if they differ from, or bash your forum friends.  I totally get it.  No need to reply.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> Wow. You never met me at "the meet and greet", so, I guess, you base your opinions on hearsay.  Nice.  Like I said, this forum is crystal clear.



Having had my own opinions (and considering I am a pretty good judge in character) PLUS reading your posts ....only enforces what I heard about you from people that met you face to face and in real life. 

Crystal clear alright


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


> Having had my own opinions (and considering I am a pretty good judge in character) PLUS reading your posts ....only enforces what I heard about you from people that met you face to face and in real life.
> 
> Crystal clear alright



The fact that you keep engaging in this dialogue is my best defense.  Thank you.  You are the best, ff! I will return the favor sometime, if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> The fact that you keep engaging in this dialogue is my best defense.  Thank you.  You are the best, ff! I will return the favor sometime, if the opportunity presents itself.



Don't flatter yourself, dimwit. You go back on IGNORE immediately.


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


> Don't flatter yourself, dimwit. You go back on IGNORE immediately.



Thank you. I would take that to mean that I will never see you reply to my posts ever again.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> Thank you.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


>



That was a mature reply.  Testing to see if I am now back on your ignore list.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> Having had my own opinions (and considering I am a pretty good judge in character) PLUS reading your posts ....only enforces what I heard about you from people that met you face to face and in real life.
> 
> Crystal clear alright


I see the KooKoo is mucking up the meet & greet treads again.


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> I see the KooKoo is mucking up the meet & greet treads again.



I know, sorry; NOT.  When all of you in the "club" express your opinion, or hijack a thread all about yourself, it is ok.  The outsiders are out of luck; can't fight city hall. You don't bother me, and what you say here, you have to live with.  You could have at least made an announcement that your mother's ashes were sitting on the table at Vera's; I would have worn black. Why didn't you announce that in the M&G thread in June.  I can't even believe that you have taken your dislike of me , and your stories, as far as you have.  You definitely have outdone yourself in bashing me on this forum, so I guess you feel good.  I do take some of the blame for being naive when I first became a member, but, sheesh, you are like a dog that won't relinquish the bone. You are the only one that has ever suffered a loss, poor dear.  Oh, btw, both my parents are dead; and I am still devistated.  I miss them everyday of my life. Get over yourself, sheep.  I mean that in the best of ways; sheep are so cute.  

I can contribute to this thread because I have been to a meet and greet; just in case there were to be any questions on my validity.


----------



## ICit

vraiblonde said:


> Huh.  I thought it was ICIT who scared him off.



Oohh no.... he likes me!!!

No one THERE. Scared him off.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> I know, sorry; NOT.  When all of you in the "club" express your opinion, or hijack a thread all about yourself, it is ok.  The outsiders are out of luck; can't fight city hall. You don't bother me, and what you say here, you have to live with.  You could have at least made an announcement that your mother's ashes were sitting on the table at Vera's; I would have worn black. Why didn't you announce that in the M&G thread in June.  I can't even believe that you have taken your dislike of me , and your stories, as far as you have.  You definitely have outdone yourself in bashing me on this forum, so I guess you feel good.  I do take some of the blame for being naive when I first became a member, but, sheesh, you are like a dog that won't relinquish the bone. *You are** the only one that has ever suffered a loss, poor dear.*  Oh, btw, both my parents are dead; and I am still devistated.  I miss them everyday of my life. Get over yourself, sheep.  I mean that in the best of ways; sheep are so cute.
> 
> I can contribute to this thread because I have been to a meet and greet; just in case there were to be any questions on my validity.



The highlighted piece is partially why people on here can't stand you. Your other comments in this post just prove how clueless and naive you are. You ARE an outsider and you have blown any chance that many people on here will ever like you.

I have decided to keep you off ignore for awhile. I can and will respond to any of your posts that I care to.  I seem to bother you a whole lot more than you bother me and I am hoping to help with the next forum meltdown.


----------



## Bay_Kat

frequentflier said:


> The highlighted piece is partially why people on here can't stand you. Your other comments in this post just prove how clueless and naive you are. You ARE an outsider and you have blown any chance that many people on here will ever like you.
> 
> I have decided to keep you off ignore for awhile. I can and will respond to any of your posts that I care to.  I seem to bother you a whole lot more than you bother me and I am hoping to help with the next forum meltdown.



She'll never stop.  I picture her as a kid in elementary school and none of the other kids wanted to play with her, but she would just bust into whatever they were doing and try to fit in, and make it all about her, just like she does here.  She's a miserable person and I guess any attention, good or bad will make her feel better.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> The highlighted piece is partially why people on here can't stand you. Your other comments in this post just prove how clueless and naive you are. You ARE an outsider and you have blown any chance that many people on here will ever like you.
> 
> I have decided to keep you off ignore for awhile. I can and will respond to any of your posts that I care to.  I seem to bother you a whole lot more than you bother me and I am hoping to help with the next forum meltdown.



Wow. She was really on a tear last night! Going after my dead mother's memory?   

Hey MamaKooKoo - Go lick your wounded feelings someplace else and while you're at it - get the EFF over yourself.   Psycho.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> She'll never stop.  I picture her as a kid in elementary school and none of the other kids wanted to play with her, but she would just bust into whatever they were doing and try to fit in, and make it all about her, just like she does here.  She's a miserable person and I guess any attention, good or bad will make her feel better.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> Wow. She was really on a tear last night! Going after my dead mother's memory?
> 
> Hey MamaKooKoo - Go lick your wounded feelings someplace else and while you're at it - get the EFF over yourself.   Psycho.



I can't see how she's not embarrassed about the things she posts here, especially since she loves to point out the fact that some people on the forums have met her in person and know who she is. 

KooKoo, step back and read your posts, do you not see that you seriously need help?


----------



## Baja28

Bann said:


> I see the KooKoo is mucking up the meet & greet treads again.





Bay_Kat said:


> She'll never stop.  I picture her as a kid in elementary school and none of the other kids wanted to play with her, but she would just bust into whatever they were doing and try to fit in, and make it all about her, just like she does here.  She's a miserable person and I guess any attention, good or bad will make her feel better.


Once again kookoo has made a thread all about her. 
Thank gawd for these forums and the internet.  Without either, we wouldn't know about these nuts.  

Here are your signs mamakookoo.....


----------



## Bay_Kat

Thing is Baja, she LOVES this, and that's what makes her so scary, IMO she's a walking time bomb.


----------



## vraiblonde

MamaKooKoo can congratulate herself for joining an extremely elite and exclusive group:  she is one of two people (Lance being the other one) who are not welcome at a Friday night dinner.

As a general rule, I do not take things on this forum personally and can be social with even my most mortal enemy on here.  But I would never ever sit at a dinner table with Lance or MKK, and would not even be polite to them should I see them in person.  In fact, I would be outright hostile.

So yay!  Congratulations, MamaKooKoo!


----------



## Baja28

Bay_Kat said:


> Thing is Baja, she LOVES this, and that's what makes her so scary, IMO she's a walking time bomb.


This is true.  Maybe we should beef up security when you come up.  




vraiblonde said:


> As a general rule, I do not take things on this forum personally and can be social with even my most mortal enemy on here.


Remember when you were Iraq and I was Iran?


----------



## Hank

Wow! I'm speechless.... and that's rare! Bringing up someone's loved one that has passed? Keep it classy, KooKoo! Freak!


----------



## Roman

I have mamatutu on my Friend's list, but after what I read what she wrote, bashing the Mother's ashes being there, I will take her off. Though I never met you Robin, you and I have had our problems in the beginning, that were resolved in PM's. I have read countless posts of yours, where I had to stand back and say, "WTF"?. You are an angry, and mean person. The only reason you stay on here, is to be mean. You love being insulted for what ever reason. Maybe it's a way that you subconsciously LIKE to beat yourself up. After this, I think you need to call it a day, and join a forum for Narsistic people.


----------



## Baja28

Roman said:


> I have mamatutu on my Friend's list, but after what I read what she wrote, bashing the Mother's ashes being there, I will take her off. Though I never met you Robin, you and I have had our problems in the beginning, that were resolved in PM's. I have read countless posts of yours, where I had to stand back and say, "WTF"?. You are an angry, and mean person. *The only reason you stay on here, is to be mean*. You love being insulted for what ever reason. Maybe it's a way that you subconsciously LIKE to beat yourself up. After this, I think you need to call it a day, and join a forum for Narsistic people.


See post 97.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Roman said:


> I have mamatutu on my Friend's list, but after what I read what she wrote, bashing the Mother's ashes being there, I will take her off. Though I never met you Robin, you and I have had our problems in the beginning, that were resolved in PM's. I have read countless posts of yours, where I had to stand back and say, "WTF"?. You are an angry, and mean person. The only reason you stay on here, is to be mean. You love being insulted for what ever reason. Maybe it's a way that you subconsciously LIKE to beat yourself up. After this, I think you need to call it a day, and join a forum for Narsistic people.



Wow, you're one of the nicest people on the forums and for you to say that, really says what a nutcase she is.  It just boggles my mind that she can't see this.


----------



## frequentflier

Bay_Kat said:


> Wow, you're one of the nicest people on the forums and for you to say that, really says what a nutcase she is.  It just boggles my mind that she can't see this.



I keep trying to get Roman to join us on a Friday night. Maybe she'll come to the Duck Friday!


----------



## bcp

Im going for one more chance.
 She was ok with at least me and my family when she came to the get together, but I also understand she has been a bit abrasive and not so endearing to others.
 Im hoping that some of these posts she makes are drinking induced and that she will slow down.
 So far I have just kept out of it assuming that she really was a good person, however the bringing up deceased family members was over even my line,, and we all know my line is pretty thin.

 anyway, I will say to Mommatutu, you did cross an unwritten line on the forums, I hope you can find it in yourself to at least apologize for that and move on in a less abrasive tone to those that you just dont mix well with.
 and we all have our posters that we just will never like.


----------



## frequentflier

bcp said:


> im going for one more chance.
> She was ok with at least me and my family when she came to the get together, but i also understand she has been a bit abrasive and not so endearing to others.
> Im hoping that some of these posts she makes are drinking induced and that she will slow down.
> So far i have just kept out of it assuming that she really was a good person, however the bringing up deceased family members was over even my line,, and we all know my line is pretty thin.
> 
> Anyway, i will say to mommatutu, you did cross an unwritten line on the forums, i hope you can find it in yourself to at least apologize for that and move on in a less abrasive tone to those that you just dont mix well with.
> * and we all have our posters that we just will never like.*





truth


----------



## mamatutu

bcp said:


> Im going for one more chance.
> She was ok with at least me and my family when she came to the get together, but I also understand she has been a bit abrasive and not so endearing to others.
> Im hoping that some of these posts she makes are drinking induced and that she will slow down.
> So far I have just kept out of it assuming that she really was a good person, however the bringing up deceased family members was over even my line,, and we all know my line is pretty thin.
> 
> anyway, I will say to Mommatutu, you did cross an unwritten line on the forums, I hope you can find it in yourself to at least apologize for that and move on in a less abrasive tone to those that you just dont mix well with.
> and we all have our posters that we just will never like.



Thank you, bcp.  First, my posts are not drinking induced, but I do have a short temper.  I apologize to anyone who is offended by my posts on this thread.  I did not know that Bann was celebrating her mother at that meet and greet, nor, did I know her ashes were on the table.  I found out about the "wake" a couple weeks ago on one of your threads (below), where she lit into me again. So, basically, my interaction with Bann on this thread stemmed from our interaction on that thread. This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion.  I did not disrupt that meet and greet, and, if I had been informed about Bann's mom that day, I would have extended my condolences.  There are always two sides to every story.  My last intention is to deliberately hurt someone, and I have been hurt here, also.  I just get to the point that I can't stand any longer some of the hypocrisy here. I should have known better than to attempt any humor on this thread, much less, engage in a pissing contest; I have been here long enough to know that is futile.  I am not a heartless person, in fact, I am the opposite; otherwise, I would care less about what people think of me on an anonymous forum.  Well, sort of anonymous; I have met 8 of you.

http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/264994-week-nutshell-may-never-repeated.html


----------



## PrepH4U

mamatutu said:


> Thank you, bcp.  First, my posts are not drinking induced, but I do have a short temper. * I apologize to anyone who is offended by my posts on this thread*.  I did not know that Bann was celebrating her mother at that meet and greet, nor, did I know her ashes were on the table.  I found out about the "wake" a couple weeks ago on one of your threads (below), where she lit into me again. So, basically, my interaction with Bann on this thread stemmed from our interaction on that thread. This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion.  I did not disrupt that meet and greet, and, if I had been informed about Bann's mom that day, I would have extended my condolences.  There are always two sides to every story.  My last intention is to deliberately hurt someone, and I have been hurt here, also.  I just get to the point that I can't stand any longer some of the hypocrisy here. I should have known better than to attempt any humor on this thread, much less, engage in a pissing contest; I have been here long enough to know that is futile.  I am not a heartless person, in fact, I am the opposite; otherwise, I would care less about what people think of me on an anonymous forum.  Well, sort of anonymous; I have met 8 of you.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/264994-week-nutshell-may-never-repeated.html



wow great apology!  all about you you you you you


----------



## Bay_Kat

PrepH4U said:


> wow great apology!  all about you you you you you



I wish I could put her post on a graph, it would start at 0 and then go up, up, up with the craziness (or the me, me, me, me).


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> Thank you, bcp.  First, my posts are not drinking induced, but I do have a short temper.  I apologize to anyone who is offended by my posts on this thread.  I did not know that Bann was celebrating her mother at that meet and greet, nor, did I know her ashes were on the table.  I found out about the "wake" a couple weeks ago on one of your threads (below), where she lit into me again. So, basically, my interaction with Bann on this thread stemmed from our interaction on that thread. This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion.  I did not disrupt that meet and greet, and, if I had been informed about Bann's mom that day, I would have extended my condolences.  There are always two sides to every story.  My last intention is to deliberately hurt someone, and I have been hurt here, also.  I just get to the point that I can't stand any longer some of the hypocrisy here. I should have known better than to attempt any humor on this thread, much less, engage in a pissing contest; I have been here long enough to know that is futile.  I am not a heartless person, in fact, I am the opposite; otherwise, I would care less about what people think of me on an anonymous forum.  Well, sort of anonymous; I have met 8 of you.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/264994-week-nutshell-may-never-repeated.html


You really think you hurt anyone here?  

I have news for ya kook, in order for you to hurt someone, they have to care what you think.

Guess what........


----------



## PrepH4U

Bay_Kat said:


> I wish I could put her post on a graph, it would start at 0 and then go up, up, up with the craziness (or the me, me, me, me).



 
Did I tell you about the time someone said something mean to me when I was being mean?
I have thought about that for weeks and I think I will say something mean to them back and just for spite I think I will bring up their dead dog or family member.  I will be justified right? I plan on doing it over and over just to show the forum that I now understand how it works.


----------



## mamatutu

Baja28 said:


> You really think you hurt anyone here?
> 
> I have news for ya kook, in order for you to hurt someone, they have to care what you think.
> 
> Guess what........



Then, what is all the fuss about?  Hypocrisy at it's best!


----------



## GWguy

Hey, can you guys hold up a second?

I ran out of popcorn.


BRB....


----------



## frequentflier

GWguy said:


> Hey, can you guys hold up a second?
> 
> I ran out of popcorn.
> 
> 
> BRB....



 Here, I'll share some of mine!


----------



## GWguy

frequentflier said:


> Here, I'll share some of mine!



Tanks!


----------



## Bay_Kat

mamatutu said:


> Then, what is all the fuss about?  Hypocrisy at it's best!



I think the fuss is about a completely insane person who doesn't realize they have a problem and refuses to get help for that problem.  I am so glad I don't live in St. Leonard any more.


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> Then, what is all the fuss about?  Hypocrisy at it's best!


Go look up the word and get back to us.  You are pure entertainment.  We love it when you post.  I hope I get to see you in person one day.  I like to analyze crazy people. 

And if you aren't drinking when you post, you are a perfect case study for the Pilgrim Psychiatric Center (look it up).


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> Then, what is all the fuss about?
> *Hypocrisy at it's best!*





Pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## GWguy

Baja28 said:


> And if you aren't drinking when you post, you are a perfect case study for the Pilgram Psychiatric Center (look it up).



Used to be one of those not too far from where I lived on Long Island.  Only the best of the best wound up there.


----------



## frequentflier

Baja28 said:


> Go look up the word and get back to us.  You are pure entertainment.  We love it when you post.
> *I hope I get to see you in person one day.  *I like to analyze crazy people.
> 
> And if you aren't drinking when you post, you are a perfect case study for the Pilgrim Psychiatric Center (look it up).



Isn't hard to figure out where she lives...along with all the other personal info (eg. junkie thieving son), she has practially posted directions to the house she shares with ex-Marine husband who works from home.


----------



## Baja28

frequentflier said:


> Isn't hard to figure out where she lives...along with all the other personal info (eg. junkie thieving son), she has practially posted directions to the house she shares with ex-Marine husband who works from home.


Oh I don't wanna know where the kook lives, I just want someone to point her out to me one day. 
And now we know why her son is f*cked up as a football bat.


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


> Isn't hard to figure out where she lives...along with all the other personal info (eg. junkie thieving son), she has practially posted directions to the house she shares with ex-Marine husband who works from home.



My door is open to anyone who wants to come visit the kookoo lady.  Oh, and I give you a gold star for information retention.  People tell me that I am too honest for my own good.  Maybe, some on this forum might want to try that sometime.  And, vrai, should reconsider who she now bans from coming to meet and greets.  Only, you and Lance have ever repeated my words about my son on this forum, as a back at ya insult; in other words, you used my information as a so called "reply". Oh, and I am such a threat to society, and meet and greets!  Do you feel better, now? I was truthful that my son is addicted to drugs, and we are praying for his recovery. So, who really is the stupid byotch here?  If you can live with what you say on here, then, more power to you.  I have explained myself, and I have nothing to hide.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> My door is open to anyone who wants to come visit the kookoo lady.  Oh, and I give you a gold star for information retention.  People tell me that I am too honest for my own good.  Maybe, some on this forum might want to try that sometime.



You imply people are dishonest here. Please explain


----------



## Bay_Kat

mamatutu said:


> My door is open to anyone who wants to come visit the kookoo lady.  Oh, and I give you a gold star for information retention.  People tell me that I am too honest for my own good.  Maybe, some on this forum might want to try that sometime.



Do you have not pride?  It's obvious you have no class.  How can you not be embarrassed by the crap you post?  I could understand if you were posting anonymous, but there are people here that have actually met you, and most here (because you've said) know the area you live in.  I can only imagine that you can sleep at night because you are in a drunken stupor or taking some type of medication.


----------



## mamatutu

frequentflier said:


> You imply people are dishonest here. Please explain



If I explained it, you would refute it, so there is no point.  Y'all even found ways to distort my apology.  This whole thing is about Bann, and her "friends". I can't fight that, so I won't try, anymore.  I need to direct my energy in a less negative/more positive environment.  Enjoy the show, and your popcorn.


----------



## Baja28

Maybe we should all take steps to forgive the kook.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> If I explained it, you would refute it, so there is no point.  Y'all even found ways to distort my apology.  This whole thing is about Bann, and her "friends". I can't fight that, so I won't try, anymore.  I need to direct my energy in a less negative/more positive environment.  Enjoy the show, and your popcorn.



Explain away. Tell me how I am dishonest, seriously.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Baja28 said:


> Maybe we should all take steps to forgive the kook.



I already knew that, the second step is the crazy one should seek help.


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> I need to direct my energy in a less negative/more positive environment.



You've been saying this since you signed up.  What is it they say about doing the same thing over & over but expecting a different result???


----------



## Im_Me

Awwwww...SOMD.com

Where the Jennifer@RedRobin thread is on it's on it's 4 millionth post and Mamatutu bashing is the favorite sport.....gotta love the familiarity of it all.....


----------



## ICit

just to think.....  I really thought Katelin was the most  one....  


let it be known.... I stand corrected.


----------



## RoseRed

Wow.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Thank you, bcp.  First, my posts are not drinking induced, but* I do have a short temper*.


ALL you have to do is click the "X" in the upper right corner.


> I apologize to anyone who is offended by my posts on this thread.  I did not know that Bann was celebrating her mother at that meet and greet, nor, did I know her ashes were on the table.  I found out about the "wake" a couple weeks ago on one of your threads (below), where she lit into me again.


   You missed the point of that story.  The moral was there are many of us who have met in real life and have become close - because of the times and life events that we've all shared.  My mother's memorial toast was one of those events.  The return of her remains just happened to coincide with the date of our M & G.  We had an impromptu dedication to her, because I have no family in this state, and my mother had been ill for a very long time and had always wanted to make a M & G.  Just so happened you announced you were thinking of attending if it wasn't too hot that day.

Frankly, we had the toast & dedication very early when we arrived, because you were not to be included (at my request) because of your actions on this forum prior to that time.  Since you showed up here, you have shown yourself to be very unstable and vindictive whenever anyone so much as disagrees with you.   I had no intentions of including you in something so personal in my life. 


> So, basically, my interaction with Bann on this thread stemmed from our interaction on that thread. This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion.  I did not disrupt that meet and greet, and, if I had been informed about Bann's mom that day, I would have extended my condolences.  There are always two sides to every story.  My last intention is to deliberately hurt someone, and I have been hurt here, also.  I just get to the point that I can't stand any longer some of the hypocrisy here. I should have known better than to attempt any humor on this thread, much less, engage in a pissing contest; I have been here long enough to know that is futile.  I am not a heartless person, in fact, I am the opposite; otherwise, I would care less about what people think of me on an anonymous forum.  Well, sort of anonymous; I have met 8 of you.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/264994-week-nutshell-may-never-repeated.html


Your interactions with me go way past the thread about bcp's daughter, and everyone who reads the forums knows this. This was the earliest one I could find. 

http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/243389-while-im-subject.html#post4787626



mamatutu said:


> And, *vrai, should reconsider who she now bans from coming to meet and greets*.



Wow.  Threatening people.   Your modis operandi



mamatutu said:


> Y'all even found ways to distort my apology.






> This whole thing is about Bann, and her "friends". I can't fight that, so I won't try, anymore.  I need to direct my energy in a less negative/more positive environment.  Enjoy the show, and your popcorn.


About me and *my* "friends"?    You continuously slam anyone affiliated with the Meet & Greets any chance you can.  Then you get all *butt-hurt* when other forumites who know that person come to their defense.  Poor mamatutu.  All of Bann's friends hate her.    Actually, some of the forum posters who have come to my defense I've never even met in real life.  

All you need to do is click the "X" in the upper right corner, or put everyone who bothers you on ignore.


----------



## Baja28

ICit said:


> just to think.....  I really thought Katelin was the most  one....
> 
> let it be known.... I stand corrected.


Fer real!  To Katelins credit, she leaves and stays gone.  mamakookoo cannot even leave.


----------



## ICit

Baja28 said:


> Fer real!  To Katelins credit, she leaves and stays gone.  mamakookoo cannot even leave.



well Katelin has popped in a few times.....  posts a few things

   and then leaves.....


----------



## frequentflier

Bann said:


> ALL you have to do is click the "X" in the upper right corner.
> 
> You missed the point of that story.  The moral was there are many of us who have met in real life and have become close - because of the times and life events that we've all shared.  My mother's memorial toast was one of those events.  The return of her remains just happened to coincide with the date of our M & G.  We had an impromptu dedication to her, because I have no family in this state, and my mother had been ill for a very long time and had always wanted to make a M & G.  Just so happened you announced you were thinking of attending if it wasn't too hot that day.
> 
> Frankly, we had the toast & dedication very early when we arrived, because you were not to be included (at my request) because of your actions on this forum prior to that time.  Since you showed up here, you have shown yourself to be very unstable and vindictive whenever anyone so much as disagrees with you.   I had no intentions of including you in something so personal in my life.
> 
> Your interactions with me go way past the thread about bcp's daughter, and everyone who reads the forums knows this. This was the earliest one I could find.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/243389-while-im-subject.html#post4787626
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Threatening people.   Your modis operandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About me and *my* "friends"?    You continuously slam anyone affiliated with the Meet & Greets any chance you can.  Then you get all *butt-hurt* when other forumites who know that person come to their defense.  Poor mamatutu.  All of Bann's friends hate her.    Actually, some of the forum posters who have come to my defense I've never even met in real life.
> 
> *All you need to do is click the "X" in the upper right corner, or put everyone who bothers you on ignore.*




But what fun would that be?


----------



## slotpuppy

Sorry I didnt get on this weekend, I got busy doing other stuff and never got around to logging on.

It was great meeting everyone friday, I was worried that I would be an "outsider" but everyone at the table made me feel welcome and part of the group. I had a good time and I will definatly come out again, maybe even this comming friday to meet bay kat.

Board mommy, you did say I was kinda creepy, so dont retract it now, I like being kinda creepy. 

Where is the pic of me sitting on bcp's lap? Someone needs the yell at foxhound and get him to post it.

Thanks everyone for sharing the food and trying to make me fat, I had to do extra reps at the gym sat morning because of you people.


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> Sorry I didnt get on this weekend, I got busy doing other stuff and never got around to logging on.
> 
> It was great meeting everyone friday, I was worried that I would be an "outsider" but everyone at the table made me feel welcome and part of the group. I had a good time and I will definatly come out again, maybe even this comming friday to meet bay kat.
> 
> Board mommy, you did say I was kinda creepy, so dont retract it now, I like being kinda creepy.
> 
> Where is the pic of me sitting on bcp's lap? Someone needs the yell at foxhound and get him to post it.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing the food and trying to make me fat, I had to do extra reps at the gym sat morning because of you people.





told you not to eat that....


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> told you not to eat that....



You had so much self control :waterdrinker:


----------



## slotpuppy

ICit said:


> told you not to eat that....





frequentflier said:


> You had so much self control :waterdrinker:



First time I had calamari, its was good, thanks vrai. Foxhound with his wings and FF with her nachos, I could control myself, I felt so fat.


----------



## ICit

frequentflier said:


> You had so much self control :waterdrinker:






I did have one thing to eat  


its the new me..... told ya things have changed!!!    

I didnt have to do an extra work out the next day!!!


----------



## ICit

slotpuppy said:


> First time I had calamari, its was good, thanks vrai. Foxhound with his wings and FF with her nachos, I could control myself, I felt so fat.






should have sat closer... I would have stabbed your hand each time you reached for food...


and next time... you order WATER..... and no beer....


----------



## MJ

slotpuppy said:


> First time I had calamari, its was good, thanks vrai. Foxhound with his wings and FF with her nachos, I could control myself, I felt so fat.



I had calamari, nachos and a crab melt. inker:  

Good to see you all.


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> Thank you, bcp.  First, my posts are not drinking induced, but I do have a short temper.  I apologize to anyone who is offended by my posts on this thread.  I did not know that Bann was celebrating her mother at that meet and greet, nor, did I know her ashes were on the table.  I found out about the "wake" a couple weeks ago on one of your threads (below), where she lit into me again. So, basically, my interaction with Bann on this thread stemmed from our interaction on that thread. This whole thing has been blown way out of proportion.  I did not disrupt that meet and greet, and, if I had been informed about Bann's mom that day, I would have extended my condolences.  There are always two sides to every story.  My last intention is to deliberately hurt someone, and I have been hurt here, also.  I just get to the point that I can't stand any longer some of the hypocrisy here. I should have known better than to attempt any humor on this thread, much less, engage in a pissing contest; I have been here long enough to know that is futile.  I am not a heartless person, in fact, I am the opposite; otherwise, I would care less about what people think of me on an anonymous forum.  Well, sort of anonymous; I have met 8 of you.
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/264994-week-nutshell-may-never-repeated.html





PrepH4U said:


> wow great apology!  all about you you you you you


----------



## bcp

MJ said:


> I had calamari, nachos and a crab melt. inker:
> 
> Good to see you all.



I went with the Ruben and fries, didnt care for the fries.
 also got a nacho appetizer of the nachos that came right on time,, about 10 minutes after the Ruben came. Nachos when home in a box.
 Daughter found them, wonder if they were any good???


----------



## sockgirl77

*Just curious...*

How many people got PMs from MKK after this drama started?


----------



## frequentflier

sockgirl77 said:


> How many people got PMs from MKK after this drama started?



Not I.


----------



## sockgirl77

frequentflier said:


> Not I.



You haven't pissed her off enough yet.


----------



## ICit

not I


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> not I



Well crap. I guess I'm the lucky one.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> Well crap. I guess I'm the lucky one.



so you got one.....


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> so you got one.....



Crap. Now you're going to want me to post it, aren't you?


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> Well crap. I guess I'm the lucky one.


Post it biatch!


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> Post it biatch!



Only because you asked so nicely.



			
				mamatutu said:
			
		

> I wish I had the clairvoyance to know everything about someone on the internet that I don't actually know in person.  You must be special, in a special sort of way.  I would suggest that you give up on bashing me because no one is following your lead, and, I will not waste my time on you, either.  Someone here suggested that I was afraid of you. Ha!  That made me laugh.  You will never see me respond to you again on this forum because you are a waste of time.  So, now, we are clear. Tenure means nothing on a forum. I wish you the best, because I have a feeling that you are miserable.  Take care, Robin.


----------



## MMDad

sockgirl77 said:


> Only because you asked so nicely.





> Originally Posted by mamatutu
> I wish I had the clairvoyance to know everything about someone on the internet that I don't actually know in person. You must be special, in a special sort of way. I would suggest that you give up on bashing me because no one is following your lead, and, I will not waste my time on you, either. Someone here suggested that I was afraid of you. Ha! That made me laugh. You will never see me respond to you again on this forum because you are a waste of time. So, now, we are clear. Tenure means nothing on a forum. I wish you the best, because I have a feeling that you are miserable. Take care, Robin.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMDad said:


>





Let me stop picking on her. I'm such a miserable person.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> Only because you asked so nicely.


  So you're the only one picking on her.  You bully! 
She won't respond to you again.....except in PM's....


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> So you're the only one picking on her.  You bully!
> She won't respond to you again.....except in PM's....



And nobody will follow my lead.


----------



## Baja28

MMDad said:


>


AWWWWWWWWWWW.........  Now she's not gonna respond to you either!


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> How many people got PMs from MKK after this drama started?



 the real question is, how many that get PMs will feel the need to share them in an attempt at keeping the bashing going.


----------



## BadGirl

You know, for all the laughs that MamaKooKoo has generated, it really is pretty sad that she is such a miserable and pathetic human being.

It must be terrible to inhibit a world where everyone hates you, mocks you, and has absolutely no respect for you.

I wouldn't know this personally, but I get the feeling that it wouldn't be a lot of fun.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> the real question is, how many that get PMs will feel the need to share them in an attempt at keeping the bashing going.



I shared it because it's hilarious. :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

I didn't get one.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> I shared it because it's hilarious. :shrug:





you are such a nasty mean person.....   And this is why i  you...


  so now we need to set a date for the range


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> you are such a nasty mean person.....   And this is why i  you...
> 
> 
> so now we need to set a date for the range



Gun will be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## mamatutu

sockgirl77 said:


> Only because you asked so nicely.



My PM to you was sent on Feb. 27, and had nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> My PM to you was sent on Feb. 27, and had nothing to do with this thread.



Damn. I should've placed a bet.


----------



## Roman

RoseRed said:


> I didn't get one.


I got one, but it was actually very nice. I don't like sharing, so I won't post it


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


> Damn. I should've placed a bet.



Damn! I have had some good ones but my Premo ran up, so they are gone!


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Damn! I have had some good ones but my Premo ran up, so they are gone!



It's the only email left in my inbox. I just had to clean it out.


----------



## Hank

No, actually, I am a lawyer, but just happened to marry (2nd time) a rich son of a #####, and I don't practice anymore.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> No, actually, I am a lawyer, but just happened to marry (2nd time) a rich son of a #####, and I don't practice anymore.



You already posted this in another thread, and I told you I made it up because you are always messing with me. Y'all continue; I find it quite entertaining.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> You already posted this in another thread, and I told you I made it up because you are always messing with me. Y'all continue; I find it quite entertaining.



Would you mind finding nomd.com (northern maryland) and join Katelin into obscurity?


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> You already posted this in another thread, and I told you I made it up because you are always messing with me. Y'all continue; I find it quite entertaining.



Yeah, the hilarious part is that you thought I believed you were a lawyer!


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> I am always very nice.  Ask FH how sweet I was while I was interrogating him.





ah huh ......

... come outside for a minuet


----------



## PrepH4U

GURPS said:


> ah huh ......
> 
> ... come outside for a *minuet*



That is so sweet! Why do you have to go outside to dance though :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

PrepH4U said:


> That is so sweet! Why do you have to go outside to dance though :shrug:


----------



## bcp

PrepH4U said:


> That is so sweet! Why do you have to go outside to dance though :shrug:



More room, plus Vrai's dog nips at the ankles while dancing in the house.


----------



## Foxhound

Chiming in from the weekend.  What did I miss? Holy Mackerel!!

Let me just say. Nice meeting you Slot. The only thing you had that might have caused you to have to exercise more was the beer. BCP I am still having trouble getting the picture of you in a dress out of my head!!

Yes Vrai, I found nothing wrong with the interrogation, but you didn't really need the thumb screws. I would have answered your questions with out those.

Bann  

Everyone else who was there  

Psyops, GW, hope you get a chance to come out again soon.


----------



## GWguy

Foxhound said:


> Psyops, GW, hope you get a chance to come out again soon.



I see enough of you all week...  thanx anyway.


----------



## Bann

Foxhound said:


> Bann


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> I see enough of you all week...  thanx anyway.



Well, you don't get to see all of US!!


----------



## sockgirl77

JoeRider said:


> Class act posting someone's PM.



Don't you have some pedo duties to tend to?


----------



## Baja28

JoeRider said:


> Like I said, class act.


So you think posting a PM from a moron is classless?  

What do you call yourself when arguing a point where you constantly contradict yourself and are proven wrong over and over?


----------



## Hank

Baja28 said:


> So you think posting a PM from a moron is classless?
> 
> What do you call yourself when arguing a point where you constantly contradict yourself and are proven wrong over and over?



That's called "PennTarded"


----------



## Hank

JoeRider said:


> If you want to push me on it, I will push right back to the advertisers who support somod including some of owners I know.



Uh-oh.... You're going to have this place shut down!!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

JoeRider said:


> If you want to push me on it, I will push right back to the advertisers who support somod including some of owners I know.



#### you, you pathetic little turd.  I doubt I'd want to deal with anyone who takes you seriously anyway.

How ####ing dare you threaten me.  If I ever again see you out and about, you better turn around and walk the other way.


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Uh-oh.... You're going to have this place shut down!!!!!



:Heknowspeople:


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Uh-oh.... You're going to have this place shut down!!!!!



Actually he's about 2 seconds from being banned.  I do not care to be threatened.


----------



## ICit




----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> #### you, you pathetic little turd.  I doubt I'd want to deal with anyone who takes you seriously anyway.
> 
> How ####ing dare you threaten me.  If I ever again see you out and about, you better turn around and walk the other way.


----------



## sockgirl77

JoeRider said:


> Keep playing your little game.  I don't care about your opinions, but I do care about having a little etiquette.  I am not afraid to get bashed and giving a few back.  This is about PM's and proper etiquette is not to post  - like why they are call private.   Many boards would boot you for that.
> 
> If you want to push me on it, I will push right back to the advertisers who support somod including some of owners I know.



Etiquette? Like calling a forum memeber's employer, telling them her user ID name, pointing out how often that she posts, AND getting her fired??? Where in the #### was your etiquette then?


----------



## kwillia

Once you put something in writing it is no longer yours. You should alway assume that it could very well be viewed and shared at some point in time.


----------



## bcp

sockgirl77 said:


> Etiquette? Like calling a forum memeber's employer, telling them her user ID name, pointing out how often that she posts, AND getting her fired??? Where in the #### was your etiquette then?



 holey crap,
 did he really do that? seriously?


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> Actually he's about 2 seconds from being banned.  I do not care to be threatened.


I wouldn't have waited the 2 seconds.


----------



## sockgirl77

bcp said:


> holey crap,
> did he really do that? seriously?



Yes.


----------



## thurley42

bcp said:


> holey crap,
> did he really do that? seriously?



 what he said!


----------



## BadGirl

Hank said:


> Uh-oh.... You're going to have this place shut down!!!!!



We have a phrase for that kind of behavior around here, 'member?

It's called "pulling a MouseBaby".

No one should have that kind of power.  Unless you are MouseBaby.


----------



## thurley42

BadGirl said:


> We have a phrase for that kind of behavior around here, 'member?
> 
> It's called "pulling a MouseBaby".
> 
> *No one should have that kind of power.  Unless you are MouseBaby*.



 I love when threads take an unexpected turn into the Win....


----------



## sockgirl77

JoeRider said:


> ? hud, you are losing it.  Keep making up stuff.



hud? You know exactly wtf I'm talking about, as does most of this forum.


----------



## migtig

So, uh, Ruddy Duck Friday?


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Once you put something in writing it is no longer yours. You should alway assume that it could very well be viewed and shared at some point in time.



Not only that but when you send unsolicited PMs to people with all sorts of loony ravings you deserve what you get.  My suggestion is, if you do not want your psychosis displayed in public (like we didn't notice anyway), don't PM stupid crap to people you don't know.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> So, uh, Ruddy Duck Friday?



Sure. You bring MKK and Penntard, Vrai brings the spitballs, and I'll bring the straws.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Not only that but when you send unsolicited PMs to people with all sorts of loony ravings you deserve what you get.  My suggestion is, if you do not want your psychosis displayed in public (like we didn't notice anyway), don't PM stupid crap to people you don't know.



Exactly. There is no agreement that those messages be kept private. It's not like I've exactly been a model forum poster. If I make it a point to show you that I do not like you, chances are that I'll post any PM that you'll send me. And that's exactly what you get for sending me asinine PMs.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> Sure. You bring MKK and Penntard, Vrai brings the spitballs, and I'll bring the straws.



Can I just bring the giant instead?    Nebbermind.  I'm scared now.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> Can I just bring the giant instead?    Nebbermind.  I'm scared now.



Sure. I'll get Hank to bring MKK and Penntard.


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> Sure. I'll get Hank to bring MKK and Penntard.



  I'm locking myself in the house and never coming out again.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> I'm locking myself in the house and never coming out again.



Honey, I'll be there to protect you.


----------



## GWguy

I needed a smile.  Thanx guys!


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> And that's exactly what you get for sending me asinine PMs.



There you have it!  

I've posted PMs in the open.  Some tard wants to give me a bunch of grief and try to hide behind PMs, oh no sweetheart.  The world gets to see.

What they do is send this crazy crap, then when you snub them on the board they try to pretend you're doing it just out of the blue and for no reason.  Just cause you's mean when all they've ever been is nice to you.  I'll out them in a second and that's what they get for sending stupid stuff in the first place.


----------



## RoseRed

Did he run away and hide?


----------



## Roman

sockgirl77 said:


> Sure. You bring MKK and Penntard, Vrai brings the spitballs, and I'll bring the straws.


I will bring the Beer, and Pop Corn!!


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Did he run away and hide?



He usually does when people start outing him on the crazy crap that he's done over the years.


----------



## sockgirl77

Roman said:


> I will bring the Beer, and Pop Corn!!



We're going to Ruddy Duck, they have PLENTY of beer!


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> He usually does when people start outing him on the crazy crap that he's done over the years.



Does anyone still have his weeble picture?  


I used to be one of his favorite targets.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Does anyone still have his weeble picture?
> 
> 
> I used to be one of his favorite targets.



I'm sure someone does. I bet that they are still in Fight Club. I'm not a member so I can't look. 

I've been a target ever since I posted that he was an HOA president.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm sure someone does. I bet that they are still in Fight Club. I'm not a member so I can't look.
> 
> I've been a target ever since I posted that he was an HOA president.



Funny times!


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Funny times!



I need to find that thread.


----------



## czygvtwkr

vraiblonde said:


> #### you, you pathetic little turd.  I doubt I'd want to deal with anyone who takes you seriously anyway.
> 
> How ####ing dare you threaten me.  If I ever again see you out and about, you better turn around and walk the other way.


----------



## Bann

czygvtwkr said:


>



But, wait!  There's more


----------



## Hank

JoeRider said:


> ? hud, you are losing it.  Keep making up stuff.


----------



## Baja28

sockgirl77 said:


> We're going to Ruddy Duck, they have PLENTY of beer!


It was good seeing you Friday ....oh wait.  :alltalknoaction:


----------



## Baja28

JoeRider said:


> Keep playing your little game.  I don't care about your opinions, but I do care about having a little etiquette.  I am not afraid to get bashed and giving a few back.  This is about PM's and proper etiquette is not to post  - like why they are call private.   Many boards would boot you for that.
> 
> If you want to push me on it, I will push right back to the advertisers who support somod including some of owners I know.


Etiquette?  Stick etiquette up your ass.

Shall we talk about YOUR etiquette when you take binoculars and spy on the teenage girl across the street from you?  Or how about when you "accidentally" touch the breast of a minor AND her mother???  

You wanna talk etiquette you little garden gnome??


----------



## sockgirl77

Baja28 said:


> It was good seeing you Friday ....oh wait.  :alltalknoaction:



You knew I was joking. I can't ever make Fridays. Boy has taekwondo. And I'll PM about the :alltalknoaction: crap.


----------



## Hank

Baja28 said:


> Etiquette?  Stick etiquette up your ass.
> 
> Shall we talk about YOUR etiquette when you take binoculars and spy on the teenage girl across the street from you?  Or how about when you "accidentally" touch the breast of a minor AND her mother???
> 
> You wanna talk etiquette you little garden gnome??



I think Vrai pretty much ran him out of town... Look for a new username with your "special" binoculars!


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## PsyOps

This thread gets my vote for most interesting.  I randomly started reading about midway of the thread and folks were bashing mamatutu.  Then I leaped to near the end expecting more mama bashing and folks were bashing JoeRider.  All this from an innocent little thread about a friendly get-together.

I love this place.


----------



## Hank

sockgirl77 said:


>



I missed it....


----------



## kom526

Baja28 said:


> And if you aren't drinking when you post, you are a perfect case study for the Pilgrim Psychiatric Center (look it up).





GWguy said:


> Used to be one of those not too far from where I lived on Long Island.  Only the best of the best wound up there.



So it's like "Top Gun" for nutbags? I bet the straitjackets are brown leather with a shearling collar!


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> I missed it....



I'll email it to you.


----------



## Bann

I saw it, but it was on my cell and I must have missed something.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bann said:


> I saw it, but it was on my cell and I must have missed something.



Want it emailed to you too?


----------



## Misfit

Okay...so I read the whole tread and found that it's really fun to read mamatutu's posts out loud using an "Eeyore voice".


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> Okay...so I read the whole tread and found that it's really fun to read mamatutu's posts out loud using an "Eeyore voice".



I always picture her as...

Close enough.


----------

